# Thanks for agreeing to come to Suidobashi



## 82riceballs

Let's say for now I live in Suidobashi. I'm meeting a friend soon, who has agreed to come to Suidobashi.

I want to thank them for coming all the way here to meet me, but I suspect that 水土橋に来てくれてありがとう is not appropriate since it implies that they've already come. Is my suspicion correct? If so, what would you say?


----------



## frequency

難しいなｗ

Your friend is waiting for you in front of Suidoubashi station. You've come up there now! You say: 水道橋に来てくれてありがとう。 Good! You can say so. This statement can express your gratitude for the visit anyway.

You can omit 水道橋に: 来てくれてありがとう。


----------



## 82riceballs

haha I think I may not have been clear.

So let's say I'm meeting this friend in two days. And I want to thank them *in advance* for their willingness to come all the way to meet me. How would I say that?

Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## frequency

No, not at all. 「来てくれてありがとう」 works like that way. This statement indicates "You have come here (Suidobashi)".



82riceballs said:


> *in advance* for their willingness to come all the way to meet me.


You mean you hear that they will come to Suidobashi to meet you. I'd say, in advance, 「水道橋に来てくれるとのことで、ありがとう。」


----------



## 82riceballs

frequency said:


> 「水道橋に来てくれるとのことで、ありがとう。」



Wow thanks so much. I would never have thought of this myself!  Does it sound natural to say this both in speaking and writing?


----------



## DaylightDelight

In writing, yes.  In speaking, とのこと may sound a little too stiff.
You could say 水道橋まで来てくれるのは、助かります or 水道橋まで来てもらえるのは、助かります.
You can use 助かります in place of "I'm grateful" or "I'll be grateful", and it sure conveys your gratitude as much as ありがとう.
Also もらえる form implies that you acknowledge it as the other party's favor and it emphasizes your gratitude.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks!!!!!! 本当助かりました！！


----------



## DaylightDelight

82riceballs said:


> 本当助かりました！！


----------



## frequency

82riceballs said:


> Does it sound natural to say this both in speaking and writing?


Yes, that's fine in both. But if you want to keep ありがとう and say it _more_ casually, say 水道橋まで来てくれるんだよね？ありがとう。(You're asking and making sure with a hearer.)


----------

